# US Felony case hinges on if lizard is a 'companion animal'



## Raiden (Sep 8, 2007)

Now THIS is pretty screwed up! It was posted to the "pogona" email list. Am I the only one who thinks that anyone who could do this to ANY living creature should be thrown in a very small cell with no access to food or water?

Now I'm not saying her husband wasn't the worst kind of scumbag for beating her. Personally I am a firm believer that raising your fist to a woman is *never* excusable (an old fashioned and unpopular thought in some eyes I find), but to commit such an act of barbarity rather than going straight to the proper authorities is also totally inexcusable.




> Felony case hinges on if lizard is a 'companion animal'
> By Adam Kovac | Daily Herald StaffContact writer, Surburban, Chicago
> Published: 1/17/2008
> 
> ...


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

> There are about 50 different types of bearded dragons


They should have got a better source as there I believe are 8 types of bearded dragon?

I hope that reptiles can be considered companion animals, it will put them one step in the right direction towards being given the same rights as cats and dogs when it comes to welfare. If they are not pets - what are they? You can stamp on a cricket and it's not illegal or cruel. If a lizard is not a recognised pet with the same rights as pets, can you be as cruel as you want to them with no repurcussions?


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

woah, thats extreme aint it! will you keep this thread updated with the outcome


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

That f***ing diabolical (SP) hope someone throws her against a wall and stabs her >>>:bash:.
Anyway I will alway consider any animal I keep as a pet and show them the same amount of love as anyother pet.


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

how could someone do that. i will never have an argument with anyone again :whistling2:

daniel


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

thats awful and quite shocking:bash:


----------



## snakeboy101 (Jul 3, 2006)

i think its retarded that they even have to discuss this. If you cant see that its animal cruelty i really feel sorry for Americans and their justice system.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Any good defense barrister will argue a psycholigcal problem for this woman.

I don't excuse nor condone what she has done but yu have to look at it from a angle other than being a keepr yourslef.

She has been subjected to severe abuse form thsi man who claims he loves her - yet he does not inflict the same abuse on his lizards that he also loves. This would possibly end up classed as a crime of passion!

I feel so badly for her as I fully understand the angle at which she has committed this crime - yes it is animal cruelty but it is also probably the straw that broke the donkeys back for her after everything he has put her through 

Would be keen to learn of the outcome of this case


----------



## Demonique (May 5, 2007)

Raiden said:


> Now I'm not saying her husband wasn't the worst kind of scumbag for beating her. Personally I am a firm believer that raising your fist to a woman is *never* excusable (an old fashioned and unpopular thought in some eyes I find), but to commit such an act of barbarity rather than going straight to the proper authorities is also totally inexcusable.


It didn't say he *beat* her, it said he tried to throttle her and to be honest she seems like a complete headcase. If she was depraved enough to attack the dragons who's to say he wasn't defending himself from her? She could have attacked him first.

Raising your fist to a woman is *never* excusable? Huh, I happen to think that throwing beardies against a wall and stabbing them causing the death of one of them, well in that case it's perfectly excusable to throw the stupid cow against the wall herself or preferably out the window of a very tall building.

Oh, and I'm a woman btw


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2007)

Demonique said:


> Raising your fist to a woman is *never* excusable?


 
hitting anyone isnt right not just women...... the amount of women actually hitting men first is increasing..but due to the stigma of it, it is not public knowledge the true no's..

how many men would actually report it ?


i hope they give the poor beardie its rights as it deserves ..i see mine as my little buddie it taps on the viv glass when she wants out goes for a walk about ...sits on my shoulder and tours the house .....

if they give the beardies its rights surely they will give her a nice sentence
maybe some physcological help is in order, and banning for life from keeping or interacting with any form of animal domestic,wild or exotic 





rick


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

It will be interesting to see the outcome of the case. Animal cruelty makes my stomach churn, especially when they are pets that we as people have a duty to care for. 

I'm sure she will have diminished responsibility of some sort, and I can understand domestic violence can really mess you up. But is that justification for her to harm and kill 2 animals that have done nothing?? I'm pretty damn sure if I beat my boyfriend he wouldn't stab my lizards or anything of the sort.

Will be interesting to see if they are classed as companion animals. Mine are companions to me, my ackie goes for a wander round the room and then when he gets cold he'll come and curl himself round my neck. He responds to you calling him. A companion animal is a companion animal if the owner enjoys spending time with the animal.

: victory:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

as a companion animal... it's a more serious crime than just simple animal cruelty..... our justice system is just fine. they are just wanting to really nail her to the wall and give here more time in prison.... that's all from what i read...


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I can not understand how anyone else cannot see that, as a victim of domestic abuse, this woman may have been driven to this.

It is exactly the same as a scorned partner scratching your car - not in the seriousness but in the motive behind it.

As a child growing up in a home with domestic abuse, I can fully understand this woman and really feel for her - she may go to jail because she resorted to a cruel and unprecedented attack because the justice system did not reach her to protect her sooner.

If anything is a disgrace, it is that as far as i ma concerned.

And no, I am still not condoning what she did - it is pretty sick but then people backed and pushed so far into a corner often use extreme measures to get themselves noticed and taken from it!


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Raiden said:


> Personally I am a firm believer that raising your fist to a woman is *never* excusable.


Dude, when it comes to defending the lives of me and mine; man, woman or child ill throw you off a building without a second thought. 

Never is a pretty big word. : victory:


----------



## LUFC_SPACEMAN (Nov 8, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> I can not understand how anyone else cannot see that, as a victim of domestic abuse, this woman may have been driven to this.
> 
> It is exactly the same as a scorned partner scratching your car - not in the seriousness but in the motive behind it.


I can understand that her despair will have driven her to do something to hurt her husband but I will never understand how anyone can hurt any animal like that, regardless of whether I'm an owner or not. 

The lizards are defenseless. She could got the authorities involved if he was beating her or at least left him or stayed with someone else. What can the beardies have done to prevent that? Its disgraceful. I hope they both get long sentences. 

I'll refrain from describing what I'd like to do to her!


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I understand what you are saying and I would have once held a pretty similar opinion myself until I studied domestic violence and such things as part of my psychology course.

It makes more sense that she has hurt the beardies as a last resort way of hurting her husband because she lacked the faith or the strength to go to the authorities and lacked the physical inclination to stand up to her husband in person.


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Can't really say I can give an unbiased opinion as everytime I try and rationalise what this woman has done...I look into the beardie tank.


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

My last thought of the night..... I work a lot within DV situations... i can see how this could have happened! i'm not condoning the fact an animal/animals were killed; but i have seen some proper bad stuff! and 'final circumstances' can be extreme! not common.... but ... well sad!


----------

